# One touch window switches



## spookyload (Oct 29, 2005)

I just finished installing the silver window switch trim thanks to a very astute poster here. Awesome appearance. My question is this...I know the Pathfinder LE comes with one touch up and down switches for both front windows. Can I replace the switch unit in my frontier since I know they are the same size for the pathfinder and frontier? Is it the switch assembly itself or the motor in the windows that allows this? We have this feature on my wifes Infiniti and it is real nice. I might have to pop the switch assembly out of the infinity to try it since they are probably the same quick connect fitting.


----------



## spookyload (Oct 29, 2005)

Forgot to add that if anybody wants my grey factory switch trims to add a little contrast to their truck, just let me know. You can have them for the cost of shipping. Hate to throw them away.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I just finished installing the silver window switch trim thanks to a very astute poster here. Awesome appearance. My question is this...I know the Pathfinder LE comes with one touch up and down switches for both front windows. Can I replace the switch unit in my frontier since I know they are the same size for the pathfinder and frontier? Is it the switch assembly itself or the motor in the windows that allows this? We have this feature on my wifes Infiniti and it is real nice. I might have to pop the switch assembly out of the infinity to try it since they are probably the same quick connect fitting.


i'd like to know this also. my buddy's QX4 also has both front windows auto up and down. maybe an easy mod if it is only a switch replacement


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I just installed the Pathfinder window switch coverplates on my LE KC. I had to use the CC driver's side switch as
the KC switch snaps into the cover plate whereas the CC
switch is held on by 3 screws.

I tried the Pathfinder switch, but it would not let me operate anything at all. It is pinned differently so you will not be able to use it, at least not on the KC. The CC switch
works just fine on the KC.

My LE KC has the one touch down feature on it from the
factory. I do not recall it having that on the upward func-
tion. That might be a safety issue.

I am not sure if that feature is built into the switch or the motor. If it is the switch you would only have to change your switch to an LE switch.

OkieScot


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pretty sure it's the switch. I know when I took mine out to put the covers on it the auto down switch was a little different.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

In most vehicles its built into the switch. Our murano has auto down on both front windows and also has auto up on the driver window. My 94 Talon has auto down factory on the driver window, but I converted it to auto up/down on both sides, but it was years ago. It's a matter of soldering in a jumper wire or a resistor (not 100% sure) to the underside of the switch. If anyone wants a how to I'll try and find the info.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

the auto up feature usually requires a sensor input from the window motor so it doesn't just keep closing. this is not needed on a manual up switch, since you're watching the window go up...

edit: not a sensor to know when it's closed, i mean a sensor to tell the motor if it's being obstructed (by a neck maybe?)


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

My 2001 Pathfinder has both auto up and down. 

I would love to have those in my '05 Frontier, but I don't think it is feasible. There is a safety on the motor which will not allow the window to close when and obstruction is present. Many times I have put my hand in the window when I am closing to test it (show other people) and the window quickly reverses when it hits my hand. 

BTW, it does not hurt at all.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree there should be a safety sensor on the window motor. The way I have my Talon wired there is not a safety, all it does is reverse the auto down funtion. Since I am the only person who drives the car I wasn't concerned. If anyone wants the wiring info I would absolutly tell them about the safety issue involved in doing it.


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I just installed the Pathfinder window switch coverplates on my LE KC. I had to use the CC driver's side switch as
> the KC switch snaps into the cover plate whereas the CC
> switch is held on by 3 screws.
> 
> ...


So do you have openings for the extra window switches that your KC does not have now? Any chance of you snapping a picture?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Kevin,

Yes, I do have the two rear window switches and they are
dead weight, no functional use. I was told to maybe hook up an oil slick to one of them to discourage tailgaters.

I do not know how to post pictures, but if you look at any of the posts on this in the CC trucks it will look just like that.

I would have preferred that the coverplates were available for the KC, but this is the only way to do it at the present time so I'll just live with it until something better comes a-
long.

I needed to replace the stock coverplate as it was dorked when they installed my chrome mirrors and that is how I justify this to myself and to my wife if she ever notices

She does not drive the truck much, but I am still waiting to see if she notices it..

OkieScot


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I was told to maybe hook up an oil slick to one of them to discourage tailgaters.


that was me. :hal: might as well wire something up to those switches. they are just dead weight anyway.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I just installed the Pathfinder window switch coverplates on my LE KC. I had to use the CC driver's side switch as
> the KC switch snaps into the cover plate whereas the CC
> switch is held on by 3 screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## holtwork (Jan 15, 2006)

*Interested in your switch trim*



spookyload said:


> Forgot to add that if anybody wants my grey factory switch trims to add a little contrast to their truck, just let me know. You can have them for the cost of shipping. Hate to throw them away.


Hi,
I have a King Cab and the passenger side switch trim crumbled and the driver side is cracked. Do you know if they will fit? If so, I would sure be interested in them.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

BABYBUSA01,

The passenger side is just a swap. Remove the old one and then take your old switch off of the old coverplate and just snap it into the new coverplate.

The driver's side is the one for the Pathfinder so it will have the holes for the rear window switches. You will have to buy a Frontier CC driver's side switch to place in the Pathfinder coverplate. The Pathfinder switch is pinned differently so it will not operate the Frontier windows, etc.

The CC switch is held in place by 3 screws instead of just snapping into the clips on the KC coverplate. If you do this modification be sure to get the 3 screws too.

I ordered a Frontier CC switch and the two coverplates
for the Pathfinder from my local dealer. The list price was
about $135. My dealer gave me a discount so it was a bit
cheaper.

You can see what it looks like on the thread about changing
it out on the CC's. You will end up with two dead switches for the CC rear windows which of course we don't have. It
does make people wonder what is going on with all that.

I needed to replace my driver's side coverplate anyway since it was dorked so it made my conversion even cheap-
er than if I had not had to replace the coverplate.

Looks nice even if it is a little strange.

OkieScot


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks gerald, i was trying to figure out how it could be done for a while. :cheers:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

You are quite welcome.

OkieScot





BABYBUSA01 said:


> thanks gerald, i was trying to figure out how it could be done for a while. :cheers:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

This subject really intrigued me so took the gory "Read the FSM" approach to see how the auto down windows are set up. The auto down feature is built in to the "Main Power Window and Door Lock/Unlock Switch". There is a "CPU" that controls the auto down feature based on a momentary input from the auto down switch. There are no sensor inputs. Everything is contained in the switch assembly.

I would expect that the CPU has a timer built into it so that it knows when to stop. You should be able to wire in another auto down switch for other windows by matching the pinouts, or if there is a self-contained auto up/auto down switch I would expect it can be wired in to work.


- Greg -


----------

